# DTG Rip Pro software for mac needed



## Gcgreg28 (Jun 19, 2013)

i am looking for a dtg rip pro disk for kiosk dtg. would like a version that is compatible with a mac.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Greg,

There was never a Mac version made for the Kiosk (or any other DTG Brand printer). To my knowledge there is not a Mac based RIP for any direct to garment printers at this time.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Gcgreg28 said:


> i am looking for a dtg rip pro disk for kiosk dtg. would like a version that is compatible with a mac.



As Don pointed out, all the RIP softwares for direct to garment printers are Window based.

However, you should be able to run the RIP softwares on your MAC computer using the Apple Boot Camp program. We have some of our techs successfully running our EZ RIP and FastArtist/FastRIP software on Mac laptops using Boot Camp with Windows installed. 

Good to Know: Windows on a Mac - Apple Store (U.S.)

_


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Harry is correct regarding the ability in some cases for this to work out. Our experience has been that the failure rate is much higher than the success rate and it requires a reboot when switching between Mac design software (like Photoshop) and Windows based RIP.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Harry is correct regarding the ability in some cases for this to work out. Our experience has been that the failure rate is much higher than the success rate and it requires a reboot when switching between Mac design software (like Photoshop) and Windows based RIP.




Our suggestion to customers who are Mac based is to purchase a separate Windows computer for their d-t-g software (they're relatively inexpensive). Continue using your Mac for all the art creation and art fix up (PhotoShop, etc.). Just save and export the finished art to the Windows computer and print out from there.

_


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> Our suggestion to customers who are Mac based is to purchase a separate Windows computer for their d-t-g software (they're relatively inexpensive). Continue using your Mac for all the art creation and art fix up (PhotoShop, etc.). Just save and export the finished art to the Windows computer and print out from there.
> 
> _


Great minds think alike! We do the same - it saves both parties a lot of unneeded stress.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Don-ColDesi said:


> Great minds think alike! We do the same - it saves both parties a lot of unneeded stress.




Agreed. 


_


----------

